# Chasin' The Last Leg



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Some of you may know this, but today Layla and I are going to a UKC Obedience trial. We are going for our last U-CDX leg, and I have entered all 4 trials all weekend. (You all know how that goes with "under-entering" for the last leg... we can't assume anything )

Anyways, I'm hoping my baby will make me proud and get her last leg before her 2nd birthday next Friday! I have told her that would make Mommy very proud.

I really don't have anything to lose because entries were FREE for Junior Handlers! I know, a bunch of the people I show with were rolling their eyes...  And plus, it's UKC, so I'm practically stress-free! UKC is sooo relaxing for me- I love it!

Okay I'll stop talking to myself at 7:45 in the morning and I'll post results later! :wave:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

What is the age cut off for a junior handler in the UKC? Are there any "novice" classes? 

I am getting my golden in the fall and I really want to do obedience with it.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Junior Handlers in UKC can compete until December 31st of the year they turn 18.

We compete against everyone else in Obedience, agility, conformation, rally, hunting, weight pull, etc. There are no special classes in performance and conformation for juniors. Junior Showmanship is only open to Juniors though.

Here is the link for UKC's Total Junior Program. http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/DogTotalJunior


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey good luck! I love UKC too! We're showing in a UKC trial tomorrow, too, but I decided to show in Novice C even though the Tito Monster has his U-CDX already, because he needs some work on heeling in loud, crowded, distracting environments, and because that's what he's got to enter at the premiere.
So talk about NO STRESS at all !
Also going for his last Rally Level 1 leg, and probably try for his first Rally Level 2 leg. Have you found any rally shows near you yet??


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey good luck! I love UKC too! We're showing in a UKC trial tomorrow, too, but I decided to show in Novice C even though the Tito Monster has his U-CDX already, because he needs some work on heeling in loud, crowded, distracting environments, and because that's what he's got to enter at the premiere.
> So talk about NO STRESS at all !
> Also going for his last Rally Level 1 leg, and probably try for his first Rally Level 2 leg. Have you found any rally shows near you yet??


Thanks. No I haven't. My club has one later this summer and I might just wait until then because I will be pretty busy with utility training, agility, AKC obedience, Junior Showmanship, and some other stuff...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Layla got her U-CDX first thing in the morning!

She placed 2nd but we need to work on straighter fronts. In the afternoon, she was acting really wacky and tried to leave the ring and laid down on her sit stay.

I may just show her once tomorrow since she gets tired by the late afternoon. Also, we have our title now, so we are just showing to get better scores and more practice.

I did accomplish my goal of having Layla get her U-CDX before she turns 2!

I also won a High Scoring Junior in Trial, bringing my count up to 11!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I really don't have anything to lose because entries were FREE for Junior Handlers!



Wow, I want to be a junior handler!  Good luck on your show!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news! Congratulations!! Time for the big cookie party for Layla!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations to you both. That is is very impressive accomplishment you should be very proud.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Wow, I want to be a junior handler!  Good luck on your show!


 
Being a Junior Handler...is quite amazing I must have to say! As being one myself! =] 

Nice job on your wins today....consistency is key! =] Keep it up!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was definitely alot of fun. Now onto cracking down on utility...


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats to you and layla!!!


----------

